# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Kuvia Oulusta

## Waltsu

Kamerani kiersi tunnin verran Oulun katuja ja ehtipä se sitä ennen piipahtaa Kempeleessäkin. Klik!

----------

